# Organizing little things in the barn?



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

How do you organize things like vet wrap, bell boots, tubes and syringes? I have buckets and buckets of this stuff and they need to have a place! Do you use storage drawers, shelves, or something else? Bonus points for pictures


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't have a lot of stuff, since it's only one horse now and we live a simple life, but what about a plastic tool box for the syringes and little things, rubbermaid type containers for the wraps and bigger items. Different coloured containers will tell you what is in each one.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like you have a much larger first aid kit than me :lol:

The bulk of mine fits into a first aid bag I picked up at a military surplus store (I didn't get the bag with the intention of actually making it into a first aid kit, but it seemed fitting)



I keep it in my trailer so it's always with me. I won't take a picture of it right now, since a winter in the trailer tack room has caused it to start getting some patches of mildew...


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a rifle bag courtesy of my ex military uncle that I use as my 'medic' bag filled with both human and horse first aid equipment (you'd be surprised how many things are similar and can be used on both! ;-) ). I have all sorts of vet equipment in it and emergency items and it's hung up in the barn. Durable enough to keep the stuff safe and easy to access when needed. If pressured I can also tie it to a horse as a saddle bag and travel. 

For the other stuff I use drawers and plastic tubs for easy access.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, I won first aid kit from Farnam in a giveaway- so it about doubled what I have  I really like the idea of a roll-up bag that I can hang in the barn, but pack with me camping and trail riding. I might try sewing something out of canvas.

As you can see, it's a total mess. The barn is mainly storage for "classic" car parts, but now that finals are over, I can start going through everything and cleaning up! Thought I'd try to start thinking of storage options.


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

I like to use ziploc containers for vet wrap, gauze, syringes and all the little things. Keeps everything dry and fairly organized. You can see through them so you are able to stack them on a shelf but find just the one you need easily.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Wooden trunk that holds boots and stuff I never use. A plastic container about half the size of a kitchen trash can with a locking lid that I keep a minimal amount of first aid supplies in. Repurposed kitty litter, supplement and laundry detergent buckets with lids that I put grooming supplies, extra bits, leather scraps etc... into and then label. Milk crates to keep bottles of fly spray, shampoo, etc...I can find all kinds of uses for throw away containers. LOL Plastic baggies for syringes & needles, gauze pads and other types of things you want to keep absolutely clean.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a little obsession with tubs. I have a clear one with first aid supplies in it, so it is very obvious what is in there. Leg wraps, boots and the like are in another, with a label. I have them on a big shelf, but would love one of those organization systems where they each have a specific sliding cubby.









I also have his little cabinet that I have little bins in for small things like extra clips, chicago screws, a screw driver, all sorts of little odds and ends.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh KarlieJaye, you wanna switch? Your tack room is so organized!

It's hard to see, but buried in mine is a makeup box with the fold-out sides. It's good for q-tips, maybe a tube of banamine, ointment, iodine. It's pretty handy!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

My tack room is like organised chaos haha.

We have 2 craftsman carts like this on one wall:









One is medical the other is misc items like brushes and grooming supplies

One wall is saddle racks, next one is halters/bridles and the last wall is feed

Then in the middle is a shelf with tubs labeled for whatever I didn't feel like organizing haha


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

ROFL!! LemonZeus, looks like MY barn!!!
Actually, I am fortunate to have two small rooms in my barn--came that way--and I use one for grain and one for tack. I built a shelf in my grain room for my blankets and extra Western pads.
I, too, am obssessive over bins. I bought this trunk about 10 years ago when they were still lining them with particle board and I varnished it will about 5 coats before using it for barn storage, so the wood wouldn't rot. (My college one rotted out after being stored in the building I used when I was teaching lessons.) I store my polos wraps and shipping boots and proudly put them away squeeky clean and bleached (quilts only,) in this trunk.
I had built 2 x 4 saddle stands, 4 saddles, 4 racks high (RH side) and I have extension hooks for the bridles on the LH side.
We picked up a big, wooden tv cabinet (for free), really heavy, but I have it next to my loft stairs. I have the everyday tote and brushes and stuff where the tv used to be, and I store totes for medicine, leather tack cleaning, and miscellaneous below where there is one shelf (bottom and top), with the two doors to close. I also keep washed and bleached and folded really-old-towels kept clean in plastic bags. I use these for brooding baby chicks, and at the ready for a horse emergency (as bandages.)
The rest of the barn only gets cleaned out about 1x/year, BUT I can find my other stuff.
Oh, and I keep a clock in every room and also, a garbage can--TOTAL MUST!!


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

It's horrible! I have a bucket for fly masks, bucket for grooming, box for first aid... 
I did go out and clean a little today. Dollar tree has tupperware that I used to put tubes of ToMorrow and banamine in. There's a nice workbench and shelf in there I'd love to turn into a feed area, but it's piled with stuff. Maybe this weekend.

I'll keep an eye out for trunks! Garage sales are popping up now so it shouldn't be too hard. I use my empty feed sacks as garbage bags- I took out about five of them today


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Rolling plastic drawer sets. I have them organized by type of animal (I have cows, pigs, goats, chickens as well as a horse) and also by first aid supplies that can be used on all species including humans. 

I board cows, so I like to make sure boarders can easily find appropriate meds & supplies if they should need them as well as stuff for people if that should be needed.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

If you don't want to get rid of all the buckets and replace them yet (buckets can be great organizers on their own!) just pick up some cheap hooks to get them off the ground. You can have a few rows, with seldom used stuff up higher. Instantly more organized and less likely to turn into a mouse sanctuary!
And my tack room is only so clean because I just got it built and put stuff in last month...it is progressively getting more chaotic.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I like clear containers so you can see whats in them with out pulling everything out.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Shelves and bins. I have a large shelving system from an old hutch and I have wash bins inside. 

Here is my tack room. Its in the process of being redone. I had everything inside but I got to much stuff and got kicked out of the house with it. So now I'm making a tack room in our garage. So not everything is in here. 































The Three tier saddle rack is amazing. I love it. It saves a ton of space. I got mine at Tractor Supply on sale for 60 dollars. The front has hooks to hold bridles but since I only ride bitless I use it for breast collars. 

The pink bin has all my winter blankets inside. It works great for that. 

Then you have the hanging rack which holds my parts saddle and my reins. 

The blue bin on my shelf holds lead ropes and halters. Makes them easy to grab. 

I use the tubs inside the shelves to hold brushes, medicine, hoof supplies, pretty much all small things. They work great. The stuff is kept together and easy to reach. I keep polos, boots, those type things rolled up and tucked inside the saddle bags. I rarely use my saddle bags so they work great for that.


----------



## mnevans (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't have horses but I do have a home medical kit that I have started and I used a fishing tackle box. It works amazing by the way. You can get lots of different sizes of tackle boxes and you can make one for the barn. I found the Idea on pinterest and decided to try it. Wish I would have done it sooner. 

Other Ideas:
-Take a bicycle wire basket, and hang it on the wall-Polo wraps could be stored here or boots.
-Rolling drawer organizers
-Hanging shoe organizer-brushes,hoof picks, shampoos, whatever else you can store
-use old pallets and make shelves or a work bench
-sstack.com has lots of organization systems and wire racks


hope these ideas help!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you can get the small racks that sit under a sink, inexpesive metal racks . old coffee containers can hold lots of small items. any plastic containers you can find them on sale at target walmart and even the dollar store depending on the size.


----------

